# Alutech Cheap Trick ISCG 05 oder alt??



## pedalentreter22 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir mit dem CT ein Freeride Hardtail  aufgebaut.
jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ne Kettenführung.
die Frage ist nur, ob bei dem Cheap Trick oder generell bei allen Säuen ISCG 05 oder alt verbaut ist.
wäre cool, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
danke

EDIT: ich habe meines Wissens das 09er Modell


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (20. Juli 2009)

Bei meinem ist ne 05 dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (20. Juli 2009)

hast du das aktuelle?


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (21. Juli 2009)

Nö von 07


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Juli 2009)

hmm, gibts da Unterschiede von wegen ISCG, was glaubst du?


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (21. Juli 2009)

da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen und bevor ich dir eine falsche Antwort gebe schick dem Jürgen eine Mail und frag nach  dann biste auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## pedalentreter22 (21. Juli 2009)

hab ich schon, der ist im Urlaub


----------



## Wipp (21. Juli 2009)

miss doch einfach mal die abstände, dann weisst du es.

beim googln habe ich dazu das ausgegraben

ISCG (Lochabstand ca. 48mm bzw. Keisdurchmesser 59,2mm)
ISCG 05 (lochabstand ca. 57mm bzw. Keisdurchmesser 73mm)

wipp


----------



## pedalentreter22 (22. Juli 2009)

ah, da ist der Unterschied
danke
aber ich werd das Rad eh zum Händler bringen wegen Gabelschaftkürzen und dann kann er mir auch gleich die Kettenführung dranbasteln.... dann wird er schon merken welches ISCG es ist ^^


----------



## aeonflux3dfx (23. Juli 2009)

Aber vorsicht wenn du z.B. eine ISCG hast ( wovon ich ausgehe ) und dir aber eine Kettenführung für ISCG 05 gekauft hast dann haste Pech weil dann die Löcher nicht übereinstimmen ( logisch 2 verschiede Durchmesser wie Wipp schon geschrieben hat )


----------



## pedalentreter22 (23. Juli 2009)

ich hab jetzt beim Händler, bei dem ich den Rahmen gekauft hab, ne Kettenführung bestellt. er meinte es sei bestimmt 05, doch er ist sich nicht sicher....
er versucht die dann dran zu basteln und wenns nicht geht, dann halt ne andere mit alt....
danke noma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

